# Impossible d'eteindre!



## Azerty83 (18 Mars 2012)

Bonjour a tous voila mon problème:
alors que j'utilisais normalement mon MBA,je voulais l'éteindre normalement(je clique sur la pomme puis éteindre ) Lorsque je clique sur éteindre,j'ai le finder qui s'ouvre et qui me dis qu'il est impossible d'éteindre car le finder est encore en exécution (je ne me souviens plus du message exacte...) a savoir que les gestes multitouch ne marchais plus des que le message est apparut. que faire? d'ou viens ce problème?! merci


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Mars 2012)

et FORCER à QUITTER

tu vois alors quels sont les processus en cours d'éxécution, tu les arrêtes et tu devrais pouvoir éteindre ton mac

Une autre solution plus violente et que je déceonseille, c'est d'attendre que le batterie soit totalement déchargée, mais ce type d'arrêt n'est pas à conseiller


----------



## Antelios (19 Mars 2012)

Ou presser la touche power jusqu'à l'extinction.


----------



## gmaa (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Alt-Cmd-Esc ==> liste des applis actives (dont Finder)

Click droit sur les applis ; Forcer à Quitter
Click droit sur Finder ; Relancer

Après


----------



## Azerty83 (19 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir a tous. j'ai donc forcer a quitter puis redémarré le mac. Plus de problème.
Une idée de la cause ? Dois-je m'inquiéter? (j'imagine que non mais dans le doute lil ) Avez vous déjà eu un problème similaire? merci


----------



## gmaa (19 Mars 2012)

La cause : difficile... Et sans doute sans conséquence.

Cependant pour finir le nettoyage je ferai un Reset PRAM
Alt+Cmd+P+R maintenus au démarrage jusqu'après avoir entendu au moins 2 boings.
Et avec utilitaire de disque une Réparation des autorisations du disque.
Un nettoyage des caches avec Onyx ne ferait pas de mal.

Enfin une bonne politique de sauvegarde : Clone et/ou Time Machine.


----------

